# Mold & Mildew Removal



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking for advice on removing mold/mildew on black 65 lemans interior. I have read so many different things.. Anyone had good luck with a particular product or method ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try liquid Lysol or another product that kills mold, or, try well diluted bleach. Try it on an inconspicuous spot to make sure it doesn't discolor the vinyl. carpeting etc. If you have a smell problem, after drying the affected area try using a mixture of baking soda and water. If that doesn't work try 1 part white vinegar to 3 parts water then dry, then mix some baking soda, water and a few drops of liquid dish detergent spray it on and work it in. Let it sit a while then dry. 
Vinegar will kill the bacteria that emits the odor, and baking soda will kill the odor.


----------

